# First 'Wild' Drake!



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Full curl!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Swampcollie said:


> Full curl!


Yep, this was a full size Canadian Mallard, fresh in from up North...I love these beautiful waterfowl....and now so does my bird dog....

I wish he would have had some jewelry, but no, maybe next time


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

doggie crack!


----------

